# Where to get egg cartons?



## casey15 (Aug 1, 2012)

Where could I get empty egg cartons/egg trays? I need them for my dubia roach colony I'm starting. Would grocery stores let me have the empty ones?


----------



## Carnicero (Aug 1, 2012)

Just go to your local supermarket and ask for some or for them to hold you some on the side. I work in a supermarket and see plenty of the carton trays go into the cardboard baler every week. Its where im going to get mine when I start my dubia colony


----------



## james.w (Aug 1, 2012)

Grocery stores, bakeries, breakfast cafes, etc. Just make sure they are clean and don't have anything on them. I got about 40 from a breakfast cafe and only about 10 were usable. You can also order them from roachcafe.com


----------



## abominable666 (Aug 1, 2012)

I also recently started a dubia colony. I got my egg cartons from the local Petco. They get tons of em every time they get e new shipment of crickets so they usually have lots in back. I just asked and she gave me like 30 of em.


----------



## Dubya (Aug 1, 2012)

Try Agway. I get them for my chickens from there. A little pricey, about $.45 per carton.


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 5, 2012)

They are sold in bulk on ebay as well. Or you can open a regular egg carton, then super glue 2 back to back to have a double sided thing that will be the same height and width.


----------



## jondancer (Aug 6, 2012)

i get them from the mexicans in my area that sell breakfast burritos . they use alot of eggs.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Aug 6, 2012)

jondancer said:


> i get them from the mexicans in my area that sell breakfast burritos . they use alot of eggs.



I beleive they prefer to be called huevos.


----------

